# Wisconsin storm



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Well they just upgraded the storm, 2-4 by friday morning, with an additional 6+ inches durring the day!! I just hooked my plow up, looks like I may be moving sluch/sleet off lots in the AM tomorrow:redbounce


----------

